
Tides Can Trigger Earthquakes - sahin-boydas
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190607091035.htm
======
sahin-boydas
Article source:
[http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/s41467-019-10605-2](http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/s41467-019-10605-2)

